# Does a toilet have to be vented per code?



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not a plumber but I might play one on my house. 
I'm considering a half bath off my kitchen. I was told venting a half bath toilet was not necessary. I am wondering if it might be required by code... but to function, no. Thoughts or advice?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How far away is the stack?


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

No stack. No plumbing there now, its just a nook off the kitchen


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Where does the kitchen drain go?

Unless you're dead in the water, workwise, I would suggest biting the bullet to have a plumber rough it in, and maybe the supply, too. Then do the rest of the work at your leisure.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Yes, the half bath needs venting. If you put your thumb over a straw in a glass of water, then lift it straight up, what happens? Plumbing drains need air to balance the air pressure and “chase” the waste. Otherwise you will get glugging, sucking air through the P traps and potentially allowing sewer gas to enter the home if the P traps aren’t full of water. 
Just plan it all out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I think you can us an auto vent in the wall but you have to use a removable panel so there is access to it. 
I saw a picture of one once and it was low to the floor close to the toilet behind one of those plastic removable panels. 

Nicks.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

AAV is a code compliant option in many (most?) places now.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Toilets don’t have to be but the sink will.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Toilets don’t have to be but the sink will.


No problem then, no sink, just use the kitchen sink....

Tom


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rjconstructs said:


> No stack. No plumbing there now, its just a nook off the kitchen


Just put a 5 gallon bucket in there, saves the cost of pipe...


----------



## HubbaBubba (Mar 26, 2019)

I think there is a six foot rule, toilet and sink within six feet of each other and you can use the sink vent as a wet vent for the toilet.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks bubba


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

HubbaBubba said:


> I think there is a six foot rule, toilet and sink within six feet of each other and you can use the sink vent as a wet vent for the toilet.


Uh.....Not exactly. :blink:

It's not the sink vent, it's a combination drain/vent called a wet vent.


RJ, the Code states that all traps must be vented. A Water Closet has an integral trap, therefore, it must be vented. 

There is such a thing as a wet vent. I don't know what Code you use, but If it's the CPC/UPC, look at 908.2.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Plumbers don’t vent toilets here. IPC doesn’t require one.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Plumbers don’t vent toilets here. IPC doesn’t require one.


For real? 

And they flush and everything?

:laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I know the IPC lets you discharge the drain from the T&P valve into the Smitty pan.

A change I wish we would get in the UPC. 

Doesn't make any sense to me why we can't.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> For real?
> 
> And they flush and everything?
> 
> :laughing:


2015 International Plumbing Code

909.1Distance of trap from vent.
Each fixture trap shall have a protecting vent located so that the slope and the developed length in the fixture drain from the trap weir to the vent fitting are within the requirements set forth in Table 909.1.

*Exception: The developed length of the fixture drain from the trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.*


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

So they are vented, there is just no limit to how far away?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So they are vented, there is just no limit to how far away?


Basically as long as there’s a vent somewhere in the house you’re covered as far as toilets go. Since all the other fixtures have to be vented, plumbers under IPC never provide a vent specifically for toilets.


----------



## UFGator2212 (Mar 30, 2019)

Where are you people coming up with plumbers don’t vent toilets. You must not understand venting at all but all toilets are vented. Just because there is not a vent stack beside every fixture does not mean it is not vented you have 8’ to play with and many fixtures are vented off of one stack which in many cases is the one stack you see your lav ties into. I’m like the other guy and wanna know what code you all go by if you don’t vent toilets.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

UFGator2212 said:


> Where are you people coming up with plumbers donâ€™t vent toilets. You must not understand venting at all but all toilets are vented. Just because there is not a vent stack beside every fixture does not mean it is not vented you have 8â€™ to play with and many fixtures are vented off of one stack which in many cases is the one stack you see your lav ties into. Iâ€™m like the other guy and wanna know what code you all go by if you donâ€™t vent toilets.


When we say it’s not vented we mean it doesn’t have its own dedicated vent, pretty easy to comprehend if you haven’t spent your life sniffing pvc cement.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

2015 IPC.

My licensed, insured, permit pulling plumbers (3 different ones who don’t know each other) never vent toilets. 

When I’ve plumbed my own houses I’ve always vented them but it isn’t required. I’ll do it again next time I owner/build. I also don’t use AAV’s.


----------

